# Nettes Hallo in die grosse Runde



## winters3107 (19 Apr. 2022)

Hallo alle zusammen,

freue mich auf einen guten Austausch mit euch und ich hoffe ich kann mich schnell bei euch integrieren.

Grüsse


----------



## Marco2 (19 Apr. 2022)

*Grüsse Dich und Willkommen auf CB.*


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2022)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB 

Beim posten bitte darauf achten im richtigen Forum zu sein wink2


----------



## General (20 Apr. 2022)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## congo64 (25 Apr. 2022)

Willkommen im Board und im Voting :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## noskillz (3 Juni 2022)

Grüsse dich in der Runde


----------

